# Forum Battle: CheckHookBoxing vs. r/boxing vs. BoxingScene etc…



## boxingprophet (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi CheckHookBoxing,

I wanted to let you know about the 'Forum Battle' competition we've just launched on boxingprophet...

https://www.boxingprophet.com/?forumBattle

The idea is that although lots of existing boxing communities run their own competitions, nobody has tried to link these together and see how fight-prediction abilities are lining up between the forums. So the aim is to create a bit of "friendly" competition between various forums and enable boxing prophet users to represent their forum of choice.

So far there's just 2 forums playing (r/boxing and checkhookboxing), and a handful of participants representing each. After a single fight, CheckHookBoxing are winning 1-0 thanks to early representation from juicebox and kurushi! For anyone who wants to represent CheckHookBoxing, here's the invite:

https://www.boxingprophet.com/?contestInvite=94dd99afa99a93b6

I'll update you all on how things are progressing, and if anyone is active on any other forums who you think might want to get involved (boxingscene, boxrec, boxingforum24 etc), then please PM me and I'll be more than happy to create a new invite URL - would really love to get as many forums involved as possible, but don't have an established account of the others mentioned so need a bit of help there I think.

Thanks!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

If i start predicting fights CHB will win 100%


----------



## boxingprophet (Jun 2, 2017)

A.C.S said:


> If i start predicting fights CHB will win 100%


Haha, cool - better join the contest then!!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Just joined. Reddit has no chance. More users and they still losing.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

So how does it work if you predict correctly, but the correct winner loses via robbery?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Reddit are casuals trying to appear as hardcore boxing fans...

I read it from time to time to get a laugh from those guys...

trolling is uncalled for on that side and are way to serious.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

@Jay is gonna have to sell a lot of Resident Evils if he wants to sign me to CHBs team.

I'm worth it though.


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm in. 

Also, repost this in the British too.


----------



## boxingprophet (Jun 2, 2017)

Cableaddict said:


> So how does it work if you predict correctly, but the correct winner loses via robbery?


Then unfortunately you get robbed too. We always take the formally announced result (i.e. the one that ends up on boxrec). Been a couple of examples of that since we launched the site actually - hurts every time!


----------



## boxingprophet (Jun 2, 2017)

Bernard Black said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Also, repost this in the British too.


Awesome - reposting now


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

hopefully the Brit/Irish posters can get in on this too and give it a whirl, I'm in!


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> So how does it work if you predict correctly, but the correct winner loses via robbery?


you lose via robbery


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'll get in on this.

Sorry ESB, you're not home for us any more.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

boxingprophet said:


> Hi CheckHookBoxing,
> So far there's just 2 forums playing (r/boxing and checkhookboxing), and a handful of participants representing each. After a single fight, *CheckHookBoxing are winning 1-0 thanks to early representation from juicebox and kurushi!*


Boom! Well done @Juiceboxbiotch :good


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> @Jay is gonna have to sell a lot of Resident Evils if he wants to sign me to CHBs team.
> 
> I'm worth it though.


Oh is there a new Resident Evil out?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

War CHB


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

boxingprophet said:


> Then unfortunately you get robbed too. We always take the formally announced result (i.e. the one that ends up on boxrec). Been a couple of examples of that since we launched the site actually - hurts every time!


See, that's why I can't be involved.

- My head would explode !


----------



## boxingprophet (Jun 2, 2017)

turbotime said:


> hopefully the Brit/Irish posters can get in on this too and give it a whirl, I'm in!


Yeah hopefully we'll also have some new forums playing soon too - just trying to find some users from boxrec, boxingscene etc who want to be the first to represent their community too. Although even now the competition is pretty interesting between reddit and checkhookboxing


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

We're gonna lose, none of you know shit


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Boom! Well done @Juiceboxbiotch :good














thehook13 said:


> War CHB














Cableaddict said:


> See, that's why I can't be involved.
> 
> - My head would explode !


Yeah nobody wants you involved anyway. :good



boxingprophet said:


> Yeah hopefully we'll also have some new forums playing soon too - just trying to find some users from boxrec, boxingscene etc who want to be the first to represent their community too. Although even now the competition is pretty interesting between reddit and checkhookboxing


We are winning 4 matches to 3. We lost Corrales/Castellanos by half a point. If just one more of us had made a prediction we would be up 5 to 2.

Lets show these Redditers whats up.



paloalto00 said:


> We're gonna lose, none of you know shit


http://www.reddit.com <--- there's your link, now fuck off


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

@paloalto00 you snake!


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll join if needed but I'm only at 63% correct right now. I put bets on all the fights I don't know the fighters anyway though, so quite a few are just a guess like the low weight class fighters they dont televise


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> I'll join if needed but I'm only at 63% correct right now. I put bets on all the fights I don't know the fighters anyway though, so quite a few are just a guess like the low weight class fighters they dont televise


You should do it mate. Should be a laugh.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

We're only 1 up on Reddit. Guys, we're going to get beat by a bunch of casuals :lol:


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> We're only 1 up on Reddit. Guys, we're going to get beat by a bunch of casuals :lol:


Oh Hell to the 









We are not getting beat by a bunch of Reddit MMA casuals.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> If i start predicting fights CHB will win 100%


Nah you should stay on the sidelines for this one. You might have to pick fights between people you've never heard of, and I'm not willing to take that risk.

You can be a reserve player, but you need to at least promise to do your Boxrec/Youtube homework on fights that don't involve Mayweather, Pacquiao, or Taishan Dong. :lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> I'll join if needed but I'm only at 63% correct right now. I put bets on all the fights I don't know the fighters anyway though, so quite a few are just a guess like the low weight class fighters they dont televise


The ones that get me are those British-level fighters. I don't know a lot about the British domestic scene, and all those damn fights are like 50-50. Crazy that I know more about Asian fighters than British fighters even though the British get fights on BoxNation/YouTube all the damn time.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> The ones that get me are those British-level fighters. I don't know a lot about the British domestic scene, and all those damn fights are like 50-50. Crazy that I know more about Asian fighters than British fighters even though the British get fights on BoxNation/YouTube all the damn time.


I've been going all Boxrec/Youtube on the British fights for the CHB prediction league and because of this I've become pretty familiar with the British scene now :lol: it just takes a year or so of being interested in those fights before you start recognizing names and styles :good

I was 3 for 3 including the exact result in the Eubank/Abraham, Ward/Cacace, and Selby/Barros fights, and I only had to watch video on Cacace and Barros (and then realized I had seen Barros before).


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> I've been going all Boxrec/Youtube on the British fights for the CHB prediction league and because of this I've become pretty familiar with the British scene now :lol: it just takes a year or so of being interested in those fights before you start recognizing names and styles :good
> 
> I was 3 for 3 including the exact result in the Eubank/Abraham, Ward/Cacace, and Selby/Barros fights, and I only had to watch video on Cacace and Barros (and then realized I had seen Barros before).


I saw Barros against Mikey. I didn't think he was on Selby's level, so I had Selby by UD (Selby can't crush a grape). I was biting my nails throughout Abraham/Eubank Jr. because I thought they'd do a British stoppage with how the referee was so damn close to Abraham all the time. The one that got me was Ohara Davies' fight. I fell for the hype, and I didn't look him up. Someone said Davies was better than Crawford :lol:.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I saw Barros against Mikey. I didn't think he was on Selby's level, so I had Selby by UD (Selby can't crush a grape). I was biting my nails throughout Abraham/Eubank Jr. because I thought they'd do a British stoppage with how the referee was so damn close to Abraham all the time. The one that got me was Ohara Davies' fight. I fell for the hype, and I didn't look him up. *Someone said Davies was better than Crawford* :lol:.


... LMAO

I had only heard some hype so I was thorough with that fight. I picked Taylor by UD


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> The ones that get me are those British-level fighters. I don't know a lot about the British domestic scene, and all those damn fights are like 50-50. Crazy that I know more about Asian fighters than British fighters even though the British get fights on BoxNation/YouTube all the damn time.


LOL same here bro. Since I'm not betting real money on them, I usually just pick one randomly. And I haven't been as much involved in the sport as I used to, so at first I thought maybe I was really getting out of touch except for the top 5 guys in each division or so, but turns out that's just a regular problem with lots of people. I think they just put up bets on any fight that might be big somewhat in a certain country. Which is fine, the more the merrier


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Rooq is claiming CHB all of the sudden?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

brb time to fuck our record up.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Anyone got any confident picks about the following fights left for July?

Jose Argumedo vs. Hiroto Kyoguchi
Ryoichi Taguchi vs. Robert Barrera
Milloer vs. Washington

Haven't predicted them yet,


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Anyone got any confident picks about the following fights left for July?
> 
> Jose Argumedo vs. Hiroto Kyoguchi
> Ryoichi Taguchi vs. Robert Barrera
> ...


They're all pick-em' way too difficult. Japan has had some weird scoring. If I were a betting man, I'd put some money down on Kyoguchi SD (I picked Argumendo by UD, though). I also picked Taguchi by SD. I think Miller *should* beat Washington, but I also thought Chambers would've beaten him. I also heard Miller has become a fatass of late.


----------



## this_is_box (Jun 12, 2017)

Just a little heads up. I'm helping @boxingprophet with the site and we set up twitter, facebook and instagram. If you appreciate the site and want to help, following and retweeting would be really appreciated!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Kurushi said:


> Anyone got any confident picks about the following fights left for July?
> 
> Jose Argumedo vs. Hiroto Kyoguchi
> Ryoichi Taguchi vs. Robert Barrera
> ...


Miller KO


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

this_is_box said:


> Just a little heads up. I'm helping @boxingprophet with the site and we set up twitter, facebook and instagram. If you appreciate the site and want to help, following and retweeting would be really appreciated!


whats the twitter id? can't see a link on the site.
he can add me @eboxingpromoter and i'll follow back


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Anyone got any confident picks about the following fights left for July?
> 
> Jose Argumedo vs. Hiroto Kyoguchi
> Ryoichi Taguchi vs. Robert Barrera
> ...


I picked Argumendo, Taguchi, and Washington... all by Decision. I'm not super confident in any of these picks.


----------



## boxingprophet (Jun 2, 2017)

Just thought I'd update you on this week's results - CheckHookBoxing won the Kyoguchi vs. Argumedo fight, but Reddit won the Taguchi vs. Barrera fight. So still super-close overall at 5-4 CHB.

It's actually so close that both forums have the exact same "Perfect Prediction %" (39%) and correct-result-only % (76%) over all fights combined.

You'll also notice we added a few more teams (although they're not competing yet because there's a 3-member minimum) - got a couple of users trying to attract others from the13theRound, and we're also looking for boxrec and boxingscene representatives but having a slightly harder time (if anyone knows someone from those forums who might want to play along please let me/them know!)


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

boxingprophet said:


> Just thought I'd update you on this week's results - CheckHookBoxing won the Kyoguchi vs. Argumedo fight, but Reddit won the Taguchi vs. Barrera fight. So still super-close overall at 5-4 CHB.
> 
> It's actually so close that both forums have the exact same "Perfect Prediction %" (39%) and correct-result-only % (76%) over all fights combined.
> 
> You'll also notice we added a few more teams (although they're not competing yet because there's a 3-member minimum) - got a couple of users trying to attract others from the13theRound, and we're also looking for boxrec and boxingscene representatives but having a slightly harder time (if anyone knows someone from those forums who might want to play along please let me/them know!)


Just FYI, the posters at boxingnews24 are a bunch of mouth-breathing pricks.


----------



## boxingprophet (Jun 2, 2017)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Just FYI, the posters at boxingnews24 are a bunch of mouth-breathing pricks.


haha, sounds like there's an interesting story behind that!

Out of curiosity - other than CHB, what forums you guys think are the biggest challenge in terms of boxing knowledge?


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

boxingprophet said:


> haha, sounds like there's an interesting story behind that!
> 
> Out of curiosity - other than CHB, what forums you guys think are the biggest challenge in terms of boxing knowledge?


For me, you've found them. The guys at Boxrec are pretty knowledgeable. Boxingscene is hit and miss. /r/Boxing posters are mystery to me.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

boxingprophet said:


> haha, sounds like there's an interesting story behind that!
> 
> Out of curiosity - other than CHB, what forums you guys think are the biggest challenge in terms of boxing knowledge?


There is supposedly a super secret boxing forum that has a long waitlist. Sweethomo_bama left us for it. :lol:


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

3 for 3 in terms of results, yet to get the method right though.

Nice site man, great idea.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Ok I'm in...we can't lose to reddit :rofl


----------



## this_is_box (Jun 12, 2017)

Rooq said:


> whats the twitter id? can't see a link on the site.
> he can add me @eboxingpromoter and i'll follow back


Sorry about the long response time. I saw that you found the twitter & thanks for the follow.
Anyone else that wants to follow for updates or just to spread the word....

instagram: @boxingprophet 
twitter: @boxing_prophet (someone had our name!)
facebook: fb.com/boxingprophet


----------



## boxingprophet (Jun 2, 2017)

Ivan Drago said:


> 3 for 3 in terms of results, yet to get the method right though.
> 
> Nice site man, great idea.


Yeah the method is tough - so far the best "perfect prediction" % on the whole site is 53% (although that includes sometimes picking the KO rounds or Decision type). Still though - picking more than just the winner is a bit of a lottery unless your predicted winner is known for being feather or stone-fisted.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

boxingprophet said:


> Yeah the method is tough - so far the best "perfect prediction" % on the whole site is 53% (although that includes sometimes picking the KO rounds or Decision type). Still though - picking more than just the winner is a bit of a lottery unless your predicted winner is known for being feather or stone-fisted.


And if the opponent is glass or iron-jawed. :good


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

Pinning this post cause it's a great idea. I love it.


----------



## boxingprophet (Jun 2, 2017)

Bernard Black said:


> Pinning this post cause it's a great idea. I love it.


Thanks so much; that's great! Really appreciate the support everyone here has given the idea


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

We're not beyond some good sabotaging. Joined the Reddit team to fuck up their scores. You're welcome guys


----------



## boxingprophet (Jun 2, 2017)

JDK said:


> We're not beyond some good sabotaging. Joined the Reddit team to fuck up their scores. You're welcome guys


Haha, oh man - well I guess somebody had to think of that!

In theory, if we started seeing inconceivably and consistently bad predictions coming from accounts associated in the forum battle, we might just add logic to ignore them (from all teams). Right now though there's thankfully nothing suspiciously bad!


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

boxingprophet said:


> Haha, oh man - well I guess somebody had to think of that!
> 
> In theory, if we started seeing inconceivably and consistently bad predictions coming from accounts associated in the forum battle, we might just add logic to ignore them (from all teams). Right now though there's thankfully nothing suspiciously bad!


Heads up. His username is "yakutsky". I think you should ban him immediately and without warning.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Heads up. His username is "yakutsky". I think you should ban him immediately and without warning.


:lol:


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

boxingprophet said:


> Haha, oh man - well I guess somebody had to think of that!
> 
> In theory, if we started seeing inconceivably and consistently bad predictions coming from accounts associated in the forum battle, we might just add logic to ignore them (from all teams). Right now though there's thankfully nothing suspiciously bad!


Don't worry, it's not in me to sabotage team Reddit. Was just playing, but I can't speak for all of us here.
I'll join in once the hardcore competition steps up. Looks fun.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

@boxingprophet @this_is_box

How in the world is Reddit getting listed as the winner of the Shiming/Kimura fight? Literally everyone on all teams picked Shiming and Kimura won by TKO11. It's a 0 - 0 tie but it gave Reddit a +1 so now it says we are tied 5-5. :lol:


----------



## boxingprophet (Jun 2, 2017)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> @boxingprophet @this_is_box
> 
> How in the world is Reddit getting listed as the winner of the Shiming/Kimura fight? Literally everyone on all teams picked Shiming and Kimura won by TKO11. It's a 0 - 0 tie but it gave Reddit a +1 so now it says we are tied 5-5. :lol:


Haha yeah - that one took us a bit by surprise too. Right now the forum battle rules (listed at the bottom of the forumBattle page) state that in the event of a tie the forum who made the most predictions win. In the case of a non-zero tie it sort of makes sense since it's more impressive to get a 75% winning rate from 100 predictions than it is from 4 predictions - but of course it's weird and arbitrary with a 0-0 tie.

So either we go with most predictions to get a winner, or we just don't give the match to anyone. I'm not really bothered which we implement if people feel strongly against the current logic?

Although of course it's worth pointing out that this result is super unlikely - especially as more users/forums join.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

boxingprophet said:


> Haha yeah - that one took us a bit by surprise too. Right now the forum battle rules (listed at the bottom of the forumBattle page) state that in the event of a tie the forum who made the most predictions win. In the case of a non-zero tie it sort of makes sense since it's more impressive to get a 75% winning rate from 100 predictions than it is from 4 predictions - but of course it's weird and arbitrary with a 0-0 tie.
> 
> So either we go with most predictions to get a winner, or we just don't give the match to anyone. I'm not really bothered which we implement if people feel strongly against the current logic?
> 
> Although of course it's worth pointing out that this result is super unlikely - especially as more users/forums join.


I'd say that in the event that no one picks anything correct (0% across the board) that it makes more sense for no one to get anything.


----------



## boxingprophet (Jun 2, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Here's an end of weekend (and end of month) update&#8230;

*Forum Battle*
- CHB are now winning overall with 7 bouts won compared to Reddit's 6 - still super close though with CHB having 33% perfect predictions (compared to Reddit's 32%) and 69% correct results (exactly the same as Reddit)

- That also includes the already-infamous 0-0 "win" that reddit scored for simply making more predictions on the Kimura vs. Shiming fight (I'm going to fix this issue per the suggestion from @Kurushi so that 0-0 fights are ignored, but unfortunately already submitted-results have to stand)

*CHB-only Contest*
- @Juiceboxbiotch wins the month with 453 points, with @Mexi-Box closely behind in 2nd place with 447 points

- @Mexi-Box actually had the better perfect prediction (40%) and result-only (80%) scores, but obviously @Juiceboxbiotch narrowly managed to pick the higher-scoring results!

- I'm expecting things to be more hotly-contested this month though since many users in the CHB contest only joined mid-way through the month.

*Overall Contest*
- Yakutsky defended his title with 618 points overall including 50% perfect predictions and 85% results - including calling the UD on Pacman vs. Horn - somebody needs to stop this man next month!!


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Now that the word is out I've had my last win :lol:


----------



## this_is_box (Jun 12, 2017)

@Juiceboxbiotch @Kurushi



Juiceboxbiotch said:


> @boxingprophet @this_is_box
> 
> How in the world is Reddit getting listed as the winner of the Shiming/Kimura fight? Literally everyone on all teams picked Shiming and Kimura won by TKO11. It's a 0 - 0 tie but it gave Reddit a +1 so now it says we are tied 5-5. :lol:


@boxingprophet has mentioned already that the system considered it a draw and gave it to the team with the most predictions - I actually agree with this logically even if it's not very intuitive. **cough** _GO TEAM REDDIT_ **cough**. That being said, although the probability of it happening again is almost null, it made a lot of sense to change it so thanks for pointing it out.

On this forum are mods able to award a special title or otherwise recognise @Juiceboxbiotch's accomplishment as king of the check-hookers?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

this_is_box said:


> @boxingprophet has mentioned already that the system considered it a draw and gave it to the team with the most predictions - I actually agree with this logically even if it's not very intuitive. **cough** _GO TEAM REDDIT_ **cough**. That being said, although the probability of it happening again is almost null, it made a lot of sense to change it so thanks for pointing it out.
> 
> On this forum are mods able to award a special title or otherwise recognise @Juiceboxbiotch's accomplishment as king of the check-hookers?


I thought I recognised your username! Guys we've got a mole here! :smile

I feel ok with the logic of giving the nod to the team with more predictions in the event of a draw where there's some amount of points on the board (it's more likely that 2 people will get 50% of predictions correct than 100 people will, for example). But, while it's also more likely that 2 people will get 0% than 100 people will, my argument would be that a 0% across the board is the same result as if no one had actually played at all. It's the same result as if there hadn't been any predictions made. So if there was indeed a fight where no one on any team had actually made any predictions that wouldn't be counted as a win for the team with the most members I assume. But anyway, thanks for implementing the new logic. It's great that as the site is growing you are listening to feedback! :good

I don't know if mods will be able to help out with recognising each month's highest scoring poster but @Bogotazo might be a good first point of contact. Bogo, hadn't you implemented a yellow/gold poster name colour in people's avvy details as a recognition of some tournament? Was it Chatty's most knowledgable CHB poster or something like that? Would that be something that might work here and would mods consider implementing it?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

@Juiceboxbiotch Well done man, I'm really happy for you and not at all bitter about this.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> I don't know if mods will be able to help out with recognising each month's highest scoring poster but @Bogotazo might be a good first point of contact. Bogo, hadn't you implemented a yellow/gold poster name colour in people's avvy details as a recognition of some tournament? Was it Chatty's most knowledgable CHB poster or something like that? Would that be something that might work here and would mods consider implementing it?


Created a bit of a clusterfuck in the lounge way back when but could work in the WBF this time around. @Jay

I believe it was for poster of the year, forgot to make one for 2016 I think.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

How do ypu join the chb group? I dont know how this shit works


----------



## boxingprophet (Jun 2, 2017)

thehook13 said:


> How do ypu join the chb group? I dont know how this shit works


Just visit the invite link: https://www.boxingprophet.com/?contestInvite=94dd99afa99a93b6

(It will make you sign up first if you haven't already, but after that you can click the "accept" button and join the contest)


----------



## this_is_box (Jun 12, 2017)

> I thought I recognised your username! Guys we've got a mole here! :smile
> 
> I feel ok with the logic of giving the nod to the team with more predictions in the event of a draw where there's some amount of points on the board (it's more likely that 2 people will get 50% of predictions correct than 100 people will, for example). But, while it's also more likely that 2 people will get 0% than 100 people will, my argument would be that a 0% across the board is the same result as if no one had actually played at all. It's the same result as if there hadn't been any predictions made. So if there was indeed a fight where no one on any team had actually made any predictions that wouldn't be counted as a win for the team with the most members I assume. But anyway, thanks for implementing the new logic. It's great that as the site is growing you are listening to feedback! :good
> 
> I don't know if mods will be able to help out with recognising each month's highest scoring poster but @Bogotazo might be a good first point of contact. Bogo, hadn't you implemented a yellow/gold poster name colour in people's avvy details as a recognition of some tournament? Was it Chatty's most knowledgable CHB poster or something like that? Would that be something that might work here and would mods consider implementing it?


Both ways to do it are perfectly valid. I think changing it to discarding 0pt draws is more intuitive and I'm glad it's been changed early so you guys don't start making excuses when /r/boxing takes over and starts winning.

edit: winky smilie didn't work. I'm being jovial, please don't lynch me.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

I signed on to save CHB's name, how does it work?


----------



## boxingprophet (Jun 2, 2017)

knowimuch said:


> I signed on to save CHB's name, how does it work?


Hey cool, you just have to click the "Call It" link on each fight to make your predictions - and now that you joined team CHB, they'll contribute to the total in the forum battle.

There's a little "How It Works" section on the top right of the site (simply called "How" on mobiles) that gives a high level overview of the site.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Got a notification saying I finished 5th in the private contest (although it looks like I'm in fourth position).

But, and most importantly, if you sort the scores by "Results-Only", I'm in 1st place. :bart


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> @Juiceboxbiotch Well done man, I'm really happy for you and not at all bitter about this.


----------



## boxingprophet (Jun 2, 2017)

Kurushi said:


> Got a notification saying I finished 5th in the private contest (although it looks like I'm in fourth position).
> 
> But, and most importantly, if you sort the scores by "Results-Only", I'm in 1st place. :bart


Damn, I'm an idiot.

The problem here is that the CHB top scores page you're seeing excludes my username "boxering" because I created all the forum battle contests and so I decided not to be associated with any of them (even though I technically would have been 3rd place overall in CheckHookBoxing's contest last month - which would have made you 5th overall if I'd played). But the end-of-month process that sends notifications didn't exclude me from the results, which means everybody's notifications will be one place off if they finished lower than me.

Seriously, thanks so much for reporting that bug - will be fixed for next month's notifications!!


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

boxingprophet said:


> Damn, I'm an idiot.
> 
> The problem here is that the CHB top scores page you're seeing excludes my username "boxering" because I created all the forum battle contests and so I decided not to be associated with any of them (even though I technically would have been 3rd place overall in CheckHookBoxing's contest last month - which would have made you 5th overall if I'd played). But the end-of-month process that sends notifications didn't exclude me from the results, which means everybody's notifications will be one place off if they finished lower than me.
> 
> Seriously, thanks so much for reporting that bug - will be fixed for next month's notifications!!


That's great. Keep up the great work! I'm really enjoying the site :good


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

boxingprophet said:


> Damn, I'm an idiot.
> 
> The problem here is that the CHB top scores page you're seeing excludes my username "boxering" because I created all the forum battle contests and so I decided not to be associated with any of them (even though I technically would have been 3rd place overall in CheckHookBoxing's contest last month - which would have made you 5th overall if I'd played). But the end-of-month process that sends notifications didn't exclude me from the results, which means everybody's notifications will be one place off if they finished lower than me.
> 
> Seriously, thanks so much for reporting that bug - will be fixed for next month's notifications!!


Idiots don't write PHP! You've done a magnificent job with the website man. I visit often. You've got me hooked!


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

While there's been a bit of friendly banter between CHB and Reddit, Sherdog have snuck into the lead.


----------



## this_is_box (Jun 12, 2017)

Kurushi said:


> While there's been a bit of friendly banter between CHB and Reddit, Sherdog have snuck into the lead.


So far this month Sherdog are winning with 2, followed by Reddit with 1. CHB have yet to score.
If you look at the 'All time', both Reddit and CHB have 7 a piece with Sherdog's 2.
https://www.boxingprophet.com/?forumBattle

Personally I think the 'all-time' is the real race although in fairness to Sherdog, they missed out on a few on the initial bouts and they're doing very well.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> While there's been a bit of friendly banter between CHB and Reddit, Sherdog have snuck into the lead.


Holy shit, we're about to lose to a bunch of casuals on Reddit and a bunch of MMGay meatheads!? CHB fucking sucks! :lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

this_is_box said:


> Both ways to do it are perfectly valid. I think changing it to discarding 0pt draws is more intuitive and I'm glad it's been changed early so you guys don't start making excuses when /r/boxing takes over and starts winning.
> 
> edit: winky smilie didn't work. I'm being jovial, please don't lynch me.


Dude, your username is legendary. Shit made me laugh hard when I saw it on the results board! :rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Holy shit, we're about to lose to a bunch of casuals on Reddit and a bunch of MMGay meatheads!? CHB fucking sucks! :lol:


:lol: I always forget to get my picks in too. This can not happy for fuck sakes.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Reddit won one of those contests with a 0 point average while CHB had a 0 point average too.

smh


----------



## boxingprophet (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi All,

Here's the end of weekend update&#8230;

*Forum Battle*
- Reddit won 3 of the 4 fights this weekend (Crawford/Indongo, Whyte/Tann, Jennings/Martz) whereas CHB won the Gvozdyk/Baker fight.
- Overall Reddit are 11-8 in the lead - CHB won last month 7-6, although the month of August has been pretty bad for CHB with Reddit on 5, Sherdog on 2, and CHB on 1!

*CheckHookBoxing-only Contest
- *@DynamicMoves is in the lead so far in August with 181 points - 9 predictions into his boxing prophet career and so far has called the correct winner of each of them. Also in 8th place overall on the site this month.

- Yakutsky is in 2nd place on 179 points and @Juiceboxbiotch (last month's winner in the CHB-competition) is 3rd with 168 points.

So it's super close at the top, and the final weekend in August will obviously decide the winner.

*Points/Scoring Update*
Just a quick reminder that we've made a change to the way points are allocated on the site - previously it was done statically based on the 'guide odds' of the bout. But now, points are assigned dynamically in proportion with how the community voted - in other words, outcomes deemed less probable by the community will award more points and in proportion to how-much-less-probable they are.

What that really means is that you'll now notice that during the lead-up to a fight (and after you've made a prediction), you'll see the points you're playing for increase (if the community are disagreeing) or decrease (if the community are agreeing) accordingly.

If you want to look into the exact formula we're using it's available at the top of this page: https://www.boxingprophet.com/?scoring - but all you really need to know is that the community-split is now what's proportionally and dynamically assigning points.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

@DynamicMoves congrats to you and Kratzke


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, we lost to a bunch of casual fans on Reddit.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Is this still open, I'd be down to help the home team?


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Is this still open, I'd be down to help the home team?


Yeah it's still going man. Do it. www.boxingprophet.com


----------



## boxingprophet (Jun 2, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Here's the end of August update&#8230;

*Forum Battle*
- Reddit had a dominant month in August winning 8 of the 14 bouts, with CHB winning 3. 
- That means Reddit are now 14-11 in the lead against CHB across all months (although more promisingly the only bout of September so far went to CHB!)

*CHB-only Contest
- *@DynamicMoves wins the month with 302 points (7th overall on the site). Most impressively calling 100% of winners correctly - the best result-percentage across the whole site
- yakutsky was closely behind in 2nd place with 294 points, and @Juiceboxbiotch (last month's CHB winner) in 3rd on 283 points.

*Overall Contest*
- dboxing finally dethroned yakutsky with an impressive 375 points!
- the community only failed to predict the correct winner on Shinsuke Yamanaka vs Luis Nery and Tatsuya Fukuhara vs Ryuya Yamanaka.

*General Update*
- Now that the new points scoring system is working nicely, we're working on a small site-redesign
- We're also going to add an optional email-remainder for upcoming fights you haven't predicted yet because a bunch of people made the point they keep forgetting to make their picks in time.

Thanks as always for the continued support.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

@boxingprophet you NEED to add Randy Caballero/De La Hoya to the list. It's a pick em'. Straight 50-50.


----------



## boxingprophet (Jun 2, 2017)

Mexi-Box said:


> @boxingprophet you NEED to add Randy Caballero/De La Hoya to the list. It's a pick em'. Straight 50-50.


Cool, no problem - https://www.boxingprophet.com/?bout=117

You even got to set the guide odds for mentioning it!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Who the hell is yakutsky on CHB? Man, I took a fucking beating last weekend with Kudryashov and Fury losing. Fury was bullshit though.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Who the hell is yakutsky on CHB? Man, I took a fucking beating last weekend with Kudryashov and Fury losing. Fury was bullshit though.


We kicking ass this month!


----------



## boxingprophet (Jun 2, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Here's the end of September update&#8230;

*Forum Battle*
- CheckHookBoxing had a great month winning 9 of the 16 bouts, with Reddit and Sherdog winning 3 each. 
- That means CHB have staged an impressive comeback and are now 19-17 in the lead against Reddit across all months!

*CHB-only Contest*
*- *@Juiceboxbiotch wins the month with 321 points (9th overall on the site). Think that makes him the stand-out performer so far having now won the CHB-competition in July and September
- yakutsky (and no, I have no idea who this is!) was closely behind in 2nd place with 316 points, and @mexibox in 3rd on 262 points.

*Overall Contest*
- The overall winner was "sovereign" (a user in the reddit contest) who dethroned "dboxing" with a score of 382 points
- The worst predicted fight of the month was understandably Golovkin vs Canelo with only "dboxing" calling the draw across the entire site.

*General Update*
- As you may have noticed, we changed the design a little last week to make it more "boxingy" - nothing has changed functionally though.
- This week we're working on adding an optional email reminder for upcoming fights you haven't called.

Thanks as always for the continued support.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

boxingprophet said:


> Hi CheckHookBoxing,
> 
> I wanted to let you know about the 'Forum Battle' competition we've just launched on boxingprophet...
> 
> ...


If you are still taking suggestions, what about showing the fighters records under the picture or something?


----------



## boxingprophet (Jun 2, 2017)

GlassJaw said:


> If you are still taking suggestions, what about showing the fighters records under the picture or something?


Thanks @GlassJaw - definitely still taking suggestions and agree it would be an improvement to have that pulled into the site instead of just linked to externally on boxrec. Maybe visually it could work underneath the fighter's names, or even as a hover effect when the mouse goes over each fighter image? We're also thinking of adding a bunch of new metrics per-fight when you actually click into the fight itself so maybe it fits there too.

Need to think a little about the best way to reliably pull this information from boxrec though - don't think there's any API to speak of, and just last month they totally changed their URL naming-convention and broke all our links! Just added something to our list of things-to-build though, so we'll tackle this one for sure at some point


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

boxingprophet said:


> Thanks @GlassJaw - definitely still taking suggestions and agree it would be an improvement to have that pulled into the site instead of just linked to externally on boxrec. Maybe visually it could work underneath the fighter's names, or even as a hover effect when the mouse goes over each fighter image? We're also thinking of adding a bunch of new metrics per-fight when you actually click into the fight itself so maybe it fits there too.
> 
> Need to think a little about the best way to reliably pull this information from boxrec though - don't think there's any API to speak of, and just last month they totally changed their URL naming-convention and broke all our links! Just added something to our list of things-to-build though, so we'll tackle this one for sure at some point


Right on! I don't know the first thing about running a website so I'm sure it's much easier said than done. But even without that right now its still a great site you got there!


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

boxingprophet said:


> Thanks @GlassJaw - definitely still taking suggestions and agree it would be an improvement to have that pulled into the site instead of just linked to externally on boxrec. Maybe visually it could work underneath the fighter's names, or even as a hover effect when the mouse goes over each fighter image? We're also thinking of adding a bunch of new metrics per-fight when you actually click into the fight itself so maybe it fits there too.
> 
> Need to think a little about the best way to reliably pull this information from boxrec though - don't think there's any API to speak of, and just last month they totally changed their URL naming-convention and broke all our links! Just added something to our list of things-to-build though, so we'll tackle this one for sure at some point


There is no API for Boxrec's database. You'll have to parse it, and now they've moved away from the old HTML.


----------



## boxingprophet (Jun 2, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Here's the end of October update&#8230;

*Forum Battle*
- CheckHookBoxing had another strong month winning 14 of the 23 bouts, with Reddit winning the other 9.
- That means CHB are now comfortably in the lead at 33-26 against Reddit across all months.

*Best CHB Users*
- Yakutsky took the month impressively again (and won across the whole site) with 720 points.
- Rakan came 2nd (and was also 2nd across the whole site) on 595 points.
- @mexibox takes 3rd place on 484 points.

Thanks as always for the continued support.


----------



## thehooker (Nov 5, 2017)

how do i predict fights?


----------



## boxingprophet (Jun 2, 2017)

thehooker said:


> how do i predict fights?


Just click on the "call it" button that you'll see on any fight that isn't past the prediction cut-off (i.e. anything before the day of the fight)


----------



## thehooker (Nov 5, 2017)

boxingprophet said:


> Just click on the "call it" button that you'll see on any fight that isn't past the prediction cut-off (i.e. anything before the day of the fight)


but theres no such link, is it cos there aint a fight yet ?


----------



## boxingprophet (Jun 2, 2017)

thehooker said:


> but theres no such link, is it cos there aint a fight yet ?


Ahhh, ok, you need to go here: https://www.boxingprophet.com - then the call-it link will be pretty obvious


----------



## thehooker (Nov 5, 2017)

aite homie i did it


----------



## boxingprophet (Jun 2, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Here's the end of November update&#8230;

*Forum Battle*
- CheckHookBoxing having continued to build on their lead winning 10 of the 18 bouts, with Reddit winning 7 and Sherdog on 1.
- That means CHB are now starting to look comfortable at 43-33 against Reddit across all months this year.

*Best CHB Users*
- Yakutsky took the month impressively *again* (and won across the whole site) with 378 points - that dude has won 4 months total!
- Rakan came 2nd on 325 points.
- @mexibox takes 3rd place on 288 points.

Thanks as always for the continued support.


----------



## boxingprophet (Jun 2, 2017)

Hey Guys,

A huge thanks for the fantastic support of www.boxingprophet.com throughout 2017 - we only launched in May and have already received over 33,000 predictions on 180+ bouts so far! We really wouldn't have got anywhere near those numbers without your support, so thanks again for all the help so far.

*Forum Battle*
- CheckHookBoxing finally lost a month with r/boxing winning 8 of 14 bouts with CHB winning 3 and Sherdog winning 1.
- That means CHB have now had their all-time lead reduced to 48-42

*Best CHB Users*
- Yakutsky was the best CHB player this month on 296 points (although didn't feature in the top 3 across the site for once!) 
- Ivandrago came 2nd on 239 points.
- @mexibox takes 3rd place on 237 points.

Lots more to come in 2018!


----------



## boxingprophet (Jun 2, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Here's the end of January update&#8230;

*Forum Battle*
- CheckHookBoxing had a strong start to 2018 winning 5 of the 8 bouts with Reddit winning the other 3.
- That means CHB now have an all-time lead against Reddit of 51-44 although Reddit did start closing the gap towards the end of last year!

*Best CHB Users*
- User "rakan" took the month on 239 points and 100% results correctly predicted (this was also the best score across the whole site)
- Yakutsky was unsurprisingly in the mix again in 2nd place on 183 with @mexibox in 3rd place on 158 points.

As a general update, we also just added GGG v Canelo as a much deserved super-fight, meaning double points are on offer for calling that correctly.

Thanks as always for the continued support.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

@boxingprophet, you're a fucking joker, right? A fucking wise-guy, smartass?

That fucking picture you picked for Khan/Lo Greco. I almost died laughing you asshole!


----------



## boxingprophet (Jun 2, 2017)

Mexi-Box said:


> @boxingprophet, you're a fucking joker, right? A fucking wise-guy, smartass?
> 
> That fucking picture you picked for Khan/Lo Greco. I almost died laughing you asshole!


Hahah, just trying to capture the true nature of the contest!!


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

how is reddit winning

them guys *DKSAB. *i just saw a thread about best matches between up-and-coming fighters vs established fighters

someone said pac vs dlh.

yeah cause pac was some green kid who hadnt already beat marquez, morales, barrera, ledwaba and sasakul


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Yeah reddit as a website is full of complete **********.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 5, 2018)

I have no idea what the crack is with this thread, and I don't really care anyway, but I personally prefer Boxing Scene to BoxRec, r/Boxing and Check Hook. This place is like a fucking Sky Sports ground zero. You only have to frequent the British and Irish Forum to see this place is full of people who don't know fucking shit about this sport. The 'Embarrassing Hype' thread is all you need to know about the people who frequent here. People actually believing, as in, they believe or believed at one time, scrubs like David Price, Dave Allen, and even _TOM DALLAS_ could've been somebodies. Boxing Scene's awful NSB section knows more about the the sport that the people here and people here have the cheek to call other places _casual_. No wonder the people at ESB ran you all off, and apparently, due to a schism, this place has retained the _better people_. Did I read that right someplace? This forum has the more _knowledgeable and better people_? I could go on Twitter and I would see the same shit posted there that I see posted here.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Cloud said:


> I have no idea what the crack is with this thread, and I don't really care anyway, but I personally prefer Boxing Scene to BoxRec, r/Boxing and Check Hook. This place is like a fucking Sky Sports ground zero. You only have to frequent the British and Irish Forum to see this place is full of people who don't know fucking shit about this sport. The 'Embarrassing Hype' thread is all you need to know about the people who frequent here. People actually believing, as in, they believe or believed at one time, scrubs like David Price, Dave Allen, and even _TOM DALLAS_ could've been somebodies. Boxing Scene's awful NSB section knows more about the the sport that the people here and people here have the cheek to call other places _casual_. No wonder the people at ESB ran you all off, and apparently, due to a schism, this place has retained the _better people_. Did I read that right someplace? This forum has the more _knowledgeable and better people_? I could go on Twitter and I would see the same shit posted there that I see posted here.


Stick around, teach us then. You'll bring up the average considerably


----------



## Cloud (Sep 5, 2018)

Apologies for my tardiness, sirrah. As for your comment, I already _have_ brought up the average, _Jay_, if that is your real name.. At no point during the op did a lie leave my mouth. During the great lurking period, this place told great tales of how everyone else is shit, and how Check Hook marks the spot. I have dug through the steaming, stinking parts of this place and I have yet to find buried treasure. Then again, that was at the time that this dead fish was all over the place with technical problems. I assume the lowest form of life on the interweb went to the other forum, eh? Or did they?


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Cloud said:


> Apologies for my tardiness, sirrah. As for your comment, I already _have_ brought up the average, _Jay_, if that is your real name.. At no point during the op did a lie leave my mouth. During the great lurking period, this place told great tales of how everyone else is shit, and how Check Hook marks the spot. I have dug through the steaming, stinking parts of this place and I have yet to find buried treasure. Then again, that was at the time that this dead fish was all over the place with technical problems. I assume the lowest form of life on the interweb went to the other forum, eh? Or did they?


Then I expect to see CHB win the next round of predictions. The boxing side of CHB should increase soon anyway, so I'd 100% stick around for a bit longer.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 5, 2018)

Oh, I'm not going anywhere.. _*Jay*_, if that _is_ your real name.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Cloud said:


> Oh, I'm not going anywhere.. _*Jay*_, if that _is_ your real name.


I mean _technically_ you could argue it's not. But it's good enough. Probably closer to my real name than *Cloud *is to your real name...


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Cloud said:


> Oh, I'm not going anywhere.. _*Jay*_, if that _is_ your real name.


Welcome. We look forward to your contributions.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 5, 2018)

Jay said:


> I mean _technically_ you could argue it's not. But it's good enough. Probably closer to my real name than *Cloud *is to your real name...


Cloud is actually a part of my surname.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Cloud said:


> Cloud is actually a part of my surname.


Jay is basically my first name.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 5, 2018)

Congratulations.


----------



## Ayaan Yakutsky (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi guys. I run across my memories, and i wanna tell. 
Its been a nice memories to be with u, in a short time. 
Sorry for my bad english, im from northern russia. but i wanna visit usa sometime to watch some boxing event.


----------



## Jnr Vice President (Aug 27, 2021)

Ayaan Yakutsky said:


> Hi guys. I run across my memories, and i wanna tell.
> Its been a nice memories to be with u, in a short time.
> Sorry for my bad english, im from northern russia. but i wanna visit usa sometime to watch some boxing event.


Welcome. Leave it all to us. We will organise your complimentary air tickets and accommodation. How soon can you be ready to leave?


----------



## Ayaan Yakutsky (Dec 6, 2017)

Jnr Vice President said:


> Welcome. Leave it all to us. We will organise your complimentary air tickets and accommodation. How soon can you be ready to leave?


U must be joking, bcs it seems like a dream to me. As a average russian, i didnt realize how to visit usa, bcs i dont have enough funds for it.


----------



## Jnr Vice President (Aug 27, 2021)

Ayaan Yakutsky said:


> U must be joking, bcs it seems like a dream to me. As a average russian, i didnt realize how to visit usa, bcs i dont have enough funds for it.


Yes I was joking. But do hope one day soon you manage to get across to the US and watch some boxing.


----------



## Ayaan Yakutsky (Dec 6, 2017)

Jnr Vice President said:


> Yes I was joking. But do hope one day soon you manage to get across to the US and watch some boxing.


thanks anyway, I managed to dream that everything in this life could be easier than it seems


----------



## Jnr Vice President (Aug 27, 2021)

Ayaan Yakutsky said:


> thanks anyway, I managed to dream that everything in this life could be easier than it seems


No, not even here at CHB.


----------

